# Word 2010 Datei öffnen: Überprüfung, drücken Sie Esc um den Vorgang abzubrechen



## tecla (4. Februar 2013)

Hallo miteinander

Ich habe Word-Dokumente die an einer Vorlage hängen mit VBA-Makros drin. Normalerweise funktioniert das problemlos aber bei einem Computer habe ich folgendes Phänomen:
Beim Öffnen der Dateien, bzw. dann, wenn zum erstenmal ein VBA-Makro aufgerufen wird, steht unten links "Überprüfung, drücken Sie esc um den Vorgang abzubrechen" und Word steht still, bis diese ominöse Überprüfung abgeschlossen ist.

Weiss jemand, was da genau überprüft wird und welche Word-Einstellung diese Überprüfung verhindert?

Die Überprüfung dauert doch seine Zeit und Esc drücken bringt überhaupt nichts, warten muss man trotzdem...


----------



## tombe (4. Februar 2013)

Vielleicht hat es ja was mit dem Änderungsprotokoll zu tun, siehe hier.


----------



## tecla (5. Februar 2013)

Vielen Dank für die Idee. Aber das scheint nicht das Problem zu sein. Die Änderungsprotokollierung ist deaktiviert.
Die Überprüfung kommt auch nur bei den Dokumenten vor, bei denen VBA-Makros, bei dn anderen nicht...


----------



## Zvoni (5. Februar 2013)

Ich könnt mir eher vorstellen, dass da was im Sicherheits-Center von Word eingestellt ist. Kannst du mal nen Vergleich zwischen dem betroffenen und einem nicht betroffenen PC machen?


----------



## tecla (5. Februar 2013)

Ja, das denke ich eigentlich auch. 

Ich hatte das Problem schon mal auf einem Computer, dann habe ich im Sicherheitscenter unter den vertrauenswürdigen Speicherorten, den Pfad eingetragen, die Makrosicherheit auf "Alle Makros aktivieren" gestellt und dem "Zugriff aus VBA-Projektobjektmodell vertrauen" angeklickt und vorallem in den Datenschutzoptionen die Option "Microsoft Office-Dokumente auf mögliche Spoofingangriffe auf internationale Domänennamen überprüfen" deaktiviert. Das hat damals geholfen.
Nicht aber bei meinem Problemcomputer, ich habe alles genu identisch eingestellt. Auch wenn ich zusätzlich sämtliche anderen Optionen in den Datenschutzoptionen deaktiviere, läuft diese ominöse Überprüfung. Ich habe mir schon die Finger wund gegooglet und finde einfach nicht heraus, was denn da genau überprüft wird.


----------



## Zvoni (5. Februar 2013)

Doof gefragt: Hängt der betroffene Rechner an einem Netz, oder ist es ein Standalone?
Was natürlich auch sein kann, ist, dass bei Netzrechnern die Überprüfung auch stattfindet, diese aber so schnell wieder fertig ist, dass es nicht auffällt. Bei einem Standalone könnt ich mir vorstellen, dass er sich nen Wolf sucht, da er keine verbindung zum Netz hat.

Ansonsten fällt mir auch nichts mehr ein


----------



## tecla (5. Februar 2013)

Der Rechner hängt am Netz...


----------



## Zvoni (5. Februar 2013)

Dann weiss ich auch nicht. Muss irgendwo im Sicherheits-Center ein obskurer Haken drin sein.


----------



## tecla (5. Februar 2013)

Trotzdem vielen Dank fürs mitdenken******


----------



## Zvoni (5. Februar 2013)

Hab jetzt doch noch was gefunden: Hast du mal auf dem betroffenen Rechner mal geschaut ob da eine alte Version des Dokuments/der Vorlage existiert, welche bedingt durch einen Absturz nicht gelöscht wurde?
So ne "~MyDocument.doc"-Datei. Könnte sein, dass die Kiste abgekachelt ist, und da versucht wird eine Wiederherstellung durchzuführen.


----------



## tecla (5. Februar 2013)

Jetzt hab ich grad keinen Zugriff mehr. Ich werd das demnächst mal überprüfen und Rückmeldung geben sobald ich mehr weiss. Vielen Dank auf jeden Fall!


----------

